
Luxury Hotel Goes Analog to Fight Ransomware Attacks - happy-go-lucky
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/luxury-hotel-goes-analog-to-fight-ransomware-attacks
======
basicplus2
This says to me that the digital world has fundamentally failed the ordinary
person who is not a computer wizard.

Even Fairly competent people can't safely do security.

What is the solution?

